# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Ipad y el Iphone  al servicio de la agricultura

## Victor martinez

Si tienen un Iphone o una Ipad pueden calibrar con 0.1 % de error toda clase de frutos como por ejemplo una uva o el racimo completo de uvas, paltas etc. solo con tomar una foto así como medir la altura de los arboles frutales crear registros etc etc. por solo $2.99Temas similares: Para Venta:: Samsung i9100 galaxy SII, iPhone 4G 32GB, BB 9800 Torch, Nokia N8 Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Ministerio de Agricultura requiere contratar Servicio de Consultoría

----------

